# one question



## SHAY LOCO  (Mar 23, 2009)

hello

Can K 27 ( Bachmann ) go in CURVE LGB R 3 ?

THANKS


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes,mine does no problem

Bunny


----------



## SHAY LOCO  (Mar 23, 2009)

THANKS


----------

